# Missing a channel? Try rescanning



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I've been reminded a couple of times this week of a Basic Truth of FTA, but one which I don't recall seeing spelled out anywhere. So I'll add it here.

Suppose that you were able to watch one of your favorite FTA channels yesterday, but today it's gone. The first thing to do is to run a new blind scan of the satellite where you used to find that channel. A lot of times, it'll turn up on the same bird, just on a different transponder or with different PIDs. Other times, it really is completely gone, but at least you'll know that you can still see the satellite (equipment and aiming are still okay). Have fun!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the 411.


----------

